# How long before improvement w/antibiotics?



## Brendainnj (Oct 11, 2012)

We took our Rio to the vet on Monday as she has been lethargic, not eating & somewhat off-balance when stepping up. I thought she might possibly be egg-bound but the vet didn't feel anything. He took an xray which showed a spot on her lung. He also did a gram stain; still awaiting results of that which will not be until Monday now with the holiday. He said she had an infection and seemed pretty run down by her demeanor. Prescribed Baytril which she's been on for 3 days now. In some ways she's improved--she's chirping, she ran around on the windowsill yesterday and seems to want to eat. But when she comes out, all she wants to do is just "hunker down" on your chest & rest. She sleeps a lot too. 

I guess I was expecting her to rebound the way a person would on antibiotics. She fights everytime when we give it to her; last time more ended up in her eye than down her throat. Is this normal? Is she not getting enough?

What exactly will the gram stain show? I'm new to birds; this is our first trip other than routine wing/nail clip. 

Is there anything else I can do? I ordered some probiotics to use after the antibiotics are done.

Thanks so much for any help!

Brenda


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It should take about 72 hours for you to see improvement with antibiotics if they're working. Now, that won't be total improvement right away. It will still take time for her to heal, just like a human doesn't get all better in a couple of days either. If you don't see noticeable improvement by tomorrow, I would call the vet and ask if they think you need to change meds. The gram stain may show what type of bacteria she has, although it's not a guarantee because if the infection is in her lungs, it may or may not be secreted in her stool. 

It sounds like you're doing the right things for her -- If you have a gram scale, you could monitor her weight to make sure that's stable. Birds that are ill can lose weight extremely fast because of the stress on their metabolism.


----------



## Brendainnj (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Enigma...I just wish I'd see more of an improvement, although she's certainly not any worse. Her poops have firmed up nicely. The vet will not be back in the office until Monday unfortunately. 

It's funny, we had friends watch her while we were on vacation about 3 weeks ago and when she came back home she was so clingy & just wanted to cuddle. We figured she missed us (!). Our friends had parakeets, but they were in a separate room so I don't think anything happened there. She was absolutely fine when we got her back. But after a couple weeks of pretty normal activity, she just suddenly seemed lazy all the time, then developed the watery poops. 

I'm hopeful, but after reading through so many threads on sick birds it's kind of discouraging how quickly something can get them. She's only 11 months old.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think since you caught it when you did, she should pull through. She's young and has a tough immune system. Keep us updated!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brendainnj said:


> Thanks Enigma...I just wish I'd see more of an improvement, although she's certainly not any worse. Her poops have firmed up nicely. The vet will not be back in the office until Monday unfortunately.
> 
> It's funny, we had friends watch her while we were on vacation about 3 weeks ago and when she came back home she was so clingy & just wanted to cuddle. We figured she missed us (!). Our friends had parakeets, but they were in a separate room so I don't think anything happened there. She was absolutely fine when we got her back. But after a couple weeks of pretty normal activity, she just suddenly seemed lazy all the time, then developed the watery poops.
> 
> I'm hopeful, but after reading through so many threads on sick birds it's kind of discouraging how quickly something can get them. She's only 11 months old.


Since it's been several days and she's not getting worse, that suggests to me that probably the medication is working. Birds go downhill so quickly that I think you would have seen a decline by now if the infection was getting worse. On the other hand, definitely watch her closely.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A gram stain will detect gram-negative bacteria and yeast. If the gram-negative is too high, then antibiotics are usually prescribed. Did the vet mention that once the antibiotics are finished, you need to go back and have another gram stain done to check Rio has got the all clear?

Here: http://www.scottemcdonald.com/pdfs/Gram Stain.pdf

It sounds like Rio is starting to improve, if she is eating/drinking then that is another good sign. I have had a young Cockatiel baby show improvement within 2-3 days.


----------



## Brendainnj (Oct 11, 2012)

No, Renae, he did not...I will have to wait until Monday to get the results of the stain as they are closed until then for the holiday. It is not a large practice, and there is only one vet who sees birds. As mentioned above, it seems the infection is in her lung so maybe won't show up on the gram stain?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't necessarily have to get a repeat test done if she seems well and is eating, active, maintaining weight, etc. I've never had labwork repeated on my birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am not sure, it might, it might not, and if not, they may want to look into it further, I have no clue though what they would do further, I hope that it is something easily treatable, the antibiotics are obviously doing a good job seeing as she is improving. Would be interested to know the results when you get them on Monday too.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Renae said:


> I am not sure, it might, it might not, and if not, they may want to look into it further, I have no clue though what they would do further, I hope that it is something easily treatable, the antibiotics are obviously doing a good job seeing as she is improving. Would be interested to know the results when you get them on Monday too.


They would do bloodwork, probably. That's about all you can do when a gram stain is negative.


----------



## Brendainnj (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, I'm praying that the antibiotic is all she'll need....I don't really want to subject her to more poking/prodding. Not to mention the expense . It seems the smaller the pet, the more expensive they are to fix!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't do bloodwork if the antibiotics seem to be working. I'm generally of the opinion that the least invasive treatment is the best option if it works. You don't need to know exactly what she has if a broad spectrum med will take care of it anyway. (Of course, I'm not a vet, so take my advice as you will.)


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

BabyMoo was on the same antibiotic 3 weeks ago. She was on it for a week. She seemed to start getting better at the 3rd, 4th day. Before the antibiotic she was very sick. It all happened very fast and she was very weak and different than usual. The first vet she saw told me that she was old and dying and there was nothing he could do. We got a second opinion and the second opinion helped her out tremendously. Her appetite did not return until after she finished the antibiotic. The gram stain will show what bacteria your cockatiel has. BabyMoo's took about 5 days to return from the lab and it showed the exact bacteria type, which helped the Dr. determine if she needed further treatment. After the week of being of the antibiotic, BabyMoo's droppings, throat did no show bacteria. BabyMoo also had to take her antibiotic by beak and yes, some ended up around her face. When I first saw it around her face I thought she had blood but the vet told me that it was the antibiotic. The Vet was giving her the antibiotic at that time. I had to take her home when she was still on it and I had to give it to her for the last two days that she was on it. She was doing better then and the Dr thought that it would be ok. I hope your cockatiel gets well soon. BabyMoo is doing well and very active, running around the family room when possible. It is normal to worry but I hope my story gives you some hope and reassurance. 

All the best,
Caro :lutino:


----------



## Brendainnj (Oct 11, 2012)

*Update w/gram stain*

Well the vet called & left msg. last night that Rio's gram stain showed a heavy growth of negative bacteria as well as some yeast. She has 2 more days of the Baytril left, but I think she'll need something else. Although she hasn't gotten worse, she's just not herself. When she perches on your finger, rope, perch etc., her feet just don't "grip & curl" like they're supposed to, hence she seems unbalanced. She uses her beak much more to compensate. Yet she's chirping, flock calling & will sometimes hang on her cage door & beat her wings for attention (normal behavior). Her poops seem fine, but not near the same qty--normal is every 5 min., hers is more like every 15. And she just wants to sit, sit, sit on you & chill. 

I'll be calling the vet today, just wondered if there are specific things to look for...? We've already had an xray.

Oh & will be giving apple cider vinegar in water for the yeast.

Thanks...I just hope this is not all for naught--she's such a sweetheart and just short of her first birthday. I really thought this would be a "routine" infection & the antibiotics would clear it up...seems it's not.


----------

